# Anyone use a Swiffer WetJet?



## mozart (Apr 22, 2008)

If you do, how do you like it?  It is for a large (1000 sq ft) tile floor.

thanks.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 22, 2008)

it works great for me. kinda expensive for refills though. 


babe


----------



## sattie (Apr 22, 2008)

I think it is a waste of money for what it is.  Agree with babe... buying those expensive refills is nonsense.


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

I use one, but am not crazy about it. The pads get dirty real quick and then I feel like I am just pushing dirt around. For small areas it is OK, but for larger areas like what you will be using it for you will be going through pads pretty quickly.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2008)

I've seen them advertised on TV but it's probably not practical for our house.  Very irregular wood floors and a lot of them.  I've wondered how efficient and cost-effective they are.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 22, 2008)

I had one and agree with GB.  It wasn't all it was cracked up to be.  The slate tiles in my foyer are uneven and the swiffer never cleaned them well.  My white kitchen floor always looked dingy after using the wet jet too.  I donated mine to the church garage sale and do not regret it one bit.  I use the dry pads to pick up the dog hair and the wet pads to do quick mop jobs when I spill. I'm considering the Hoover Floormate.  It's a floor scrubber similar to a carpet cleaner.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

Funny you should mention it.  I acidentally picked up their vacuum broom, thinking it was the wet jet.  When I went to their site & watched the videos/demos, saw you have to buy batteries & keep buying their product (refill wipes).  Not worth it, for me.


----------



## mozart (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I guess I'll just pass on it then.  It looks like they get you for the pads and then for the cleaner, and then you need batteries too.

I love my little dry swifter, it does a great job on dust and dog hair.  I have a 16 lb short haired Chihuahua, and he sheds like crazy.

But he's such a sweet boy..........


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

mozart said:


> ...I guess I'll just pass on it then. It looks like they get you for the pads and then for the cleaner, and then you need batteries too.


 
That was my impression, as well. Think I will pack mine up & get a refund. My Irobot picks up all the dust etc. anyhew.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one of the original ones, which I use for my kitchen. It's OK. I never purchased refill cleaning solution, preferring to use a mixture of white vinegar and water. If I need stronger cleaning solution, I have a spray bottle that has a detergent solution which I spray on the floor as I'm mopping. I didn't especially care for the swiffer brand cleaning solution - it seemed to leave a residue behind. Also, instead of their disposable pads, I use a microfiber cloth, which I can wash and I purchased from Sam's in a big bundle for ~10. The original wet jet had 4 little rubber openings on the top of the "business end" which was the method for fastening a cleaning pad. I think the newer ones have a velcro type bottom to attach the pads to. I don't know if the microfiber cloths would work with the newer ones. Sooo that's a long story but for me, the bottom line is it's very convenient and quick since I don't use the branded consumables.

Jabbur, I also have a Floormate. It's a very good machine and cleans well and I use it for heavy floor cleaning. It's less convenient that a wet jet because you have a fairly small cup for the dirty water and a fairly large cup for the cleaning solution. There is also a filter. You must clean the dirty water chamber and the filter pretty much every time. Also, if you are cleaning a large area, you will have to stop and empty the cup and refill the solution several times. That said, the scrubbing brushes work very well and it really does vacuum up the water well - the floor is almost dry immediately after cleaning. My mother and daughter both have one because they can use it on their Pergo-type floors since it sucks up all the cleaning water so effectively. But it isn't quite as quick and trouble-free to use as their marketing might imply. 

HTH


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 22, 2008)

Not a fan. I used it for little spills but not to clean the floor, I think it just pushes dirt around and leaves the floor sticky with the cleaner stuff. 
I threw it away when we sold our last house.


----------



## justcookit (Apr 22, 2008)

i've got one. the concept is cool, but i'd still rather scrub the tiles....


----------



## pacanis (Apr 22, 2008)

I like mine for getting muddy paw prints off the linoleum floor, or if I see a spill that has dried, but yeah, what GB said. They need an improvement on their pads.
Since that's all I use it for though, I've had the same cleaning solution bottle in it and same pad for three years now.


----------



## Calya (Apr 22, 2008)

It is okay and yes the refills get pricy. I really don't like the strong smell of it though.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I didn't especially care for the swiffer brand cleaning solution - it seemed to leave a residue behind.


 
I found the exact same thing. The floor felt sticky and didn't look clean.  I ended up rewashing the floors after I used the Wet Jet the first time.  It was a wait of $$. I get better results with a bucket, a good sponge mop and good old Mr Clean.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 22, 2008)

I got one when it first came out with one of those introductory offer coupons...  used it once and tossed it.  I didn't like the chemical smell of the stuff that is in the cloths that cleans the floor...  and I didn't like how my tile looked afterwards, either.  I ended up on hands and knees to get the stuff off my floors.


----------



## sattie (Apr 22, 2008)

That is one thing I hate about these so called "convenience" products, is that you have to keep buying re-fills for them all.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

mozart said:


> ... It is for a large (1000 sq ft) tile floor.thanks.


 
Thinking out loud... with 1000 sq ft to clean, have you thought about a Scooba? I have not tried it as yet, but have been very pleased with the Irobot (roomba). (Bought one on ebay, & another w a 20% off coupon for Linens 'n Things.) You might have to change/empty? the cleaning solution? one time for a larger than standard size floor.  Not sure.

iRobot Corporation: How Scooba Works


Re the Swifter, there are some coupons, if anyone is interested:

Swiffer Promotions


----------



## GB (Apr 22, 2008)

I love my Roomba too and have heard even better things about the scooba. I doubt it could do all 1000 sq ft in one go, but maybe it could do it on two.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 22, 2008)

GB said:


> I love my Roomba too and have heard even better things about the scooba. I doubt it could do all 1000 sq ft in one go, but maybe it could do it on two.


 

I'm so happy you like yours, GB. Couldn't be more pleased w Roomba/Irobot.

Here's what the site says re room size:

_Scooba will clean a standard size kitchen on a single tank full of cleaning solution._

Any time I can use an appliance w the touch of a button & walk away, sign me up. I may have just taked myself into getting one. 

If only they made one for carpet cleaning...


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ug, hated the thing, not that it lasted that long before it broke anyway. Pads would fall apart quickly, left streaks and dirty behind. Good idea just too cheaply made to work properly.
I have a Hoover Floormate that I use on everything except the stairs. I like that you can fill the cleaning resivior twice before filling up the dirty water resivior. It also has several stages so first you can vacuum with it, then scrub with it, then pick up the excess water with it. We don't buy the cleaning solution, DW just makes her own and we use that, although many times I will just use plain ol hot water with nothing else in it. I love that it doesn't leave anything behind, even streaks.
You do have to keep it clean though, and I can't seem to find its air filter anywhere around here.


----------



## mozart (Apr 22, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Thinking out loud... with 1000 sq ft to clean, have you thought about a Scooba? I have not tried it as yet, but have been very pleased with the Irobot (roomba). (Bought one on ebay, & another w a 20% off coupon for Linens 'n Things.) You might have to change/empty? the cleaning solution? one time for a larger than standard size floor. Not sure.
> 
> iRobot Corporation: How Scooba Works
> 
> ...


 
Looks interesting.  I'll have to investigate?  Anyone here actually use it?


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I have a Hoover Floormate that I use on everything except the stairs. I like that you can fill the cleaning reservoir twice before filling up the dirty water reservoir. It also has several stages so first you can vacuum with it, then scrub with it, then pick up the excess water with it. We don't buy the cleaning solution, DW just makes her own and we use that, although many times I will just use plain ol hot water with nothing else in it. I love that it doesn't leave anything behind, even streaks.



We also have a FloorMate, Buddy.  Love it.  Better than using a mop and bucket.  Always have clean solution on the floor.  I, too, don't  use their solutions.  Just  Mr. Clean liquid (blue).  The instructions say  not to use  anything that's "pine"  and I have a  feeling that's  because pine could cause the workings to  deteriorate.

Yes, it does have to be kept clean but I always   clean it  after each use.  I don't  know what I'd do without it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 22, 2008)

jabbur said:


> I had one and agree with GB. It wasn't all it was cracked up to be. The slate tiles in my foyer are uneven and the swiffer never cleaned them well. My white kitchen floor always looked dingy after using the wet jet too. I donated mine to the church garage sale and do not regret it one bit. I use the dry pads to pick up the dog hair and the wet pads to do quick mop jobs when I spill. I'm considering the Hoover Floormate. It's a floor scrubber similar to a carpet cleaner.


 I just got one a couple of weeks ago I love it it works great and sucks up the water really well, I also learned you don't hafto to use their cleaning formula if you don't want but use a vinegar water solution I will try that next.
You can go to Amazon and look them up and read the reviews on the different models they cost around $100.00 but what you save on the Swiffer pads it will pay for it's self in no time. Plus no batteries but a fairly long electric cord.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I just got one a couple of weeks ago I love it it works great and sucks up the water really well, I also learned you don't hafto to use their cleaning formula if you don't want but use a vinegar water solution I will try that next.
> You can go to Amazon and look them up and read the reviews on the different models they cost around $100.00 but what you save on the Swiffer pads it will pay for it's self in no time. Plus no batteries but a fairly long electric cord.


I use the vinegar and water solution in mine and it works great. I think I paid about $150 for mine almost 2 years ago so I'm glad to see it's coming down in price.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 22, 2008)

mozart said:


> Looks interesting.  I'll have to investigate?  Anyone here actually use it?


I don't have personal experience with it but I have an acquaintance who has one and she says she's very happy with it. She's pretty well off financially so has a very large house and is very particular about how it looks ie: the public areas always look spotless. She also fosters dogs that come inside - sometimes as many as 10! She runs her Scooba daily to keep up with dirty pawprints, etc. I've considered getting one because if she's happy with hers, I'm pretty sure I'd be happy with one, too. HTH


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have often wondered about those scoobas, but can't help but imagine the Beagle attacking it whenever it came round her... or the kids wanting to play with it and instead end up braking it.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2008)

lol, I must be living in the bizzaro world....
While I have no real complaints about the Swiffer, I sent my Floormate back and wrote a nasty review 
I bought one for the office area at work. The only thing it did good was suck the water off the floor. It might be OK at keeping a clean floor clean, but it won't get a semi-dirty floor clean. I did a better job using one of those hand mops with a brush on the other side. 
Just goes to show you .....


----------



## shortchef (Apr 23, 2008)

What really does the job on all my ceramic tile floors is my Steam Mop.  The tank gets filled with tap water, there is a reusable heavy terry cloth pad on the bottom which can be tossed in the washer, so no additional costs.  It cleans with hot steam and NO chemicals.  I love this thing.


----------



## GB (Apr 23, 2008)

I have wanted a steam cleaner for a long time shortchef.


----------



## sattie (Apr 23, 2008)

shortchef said:


> What really does the job on all my ceramic tile floors is my Steam Mop. The tank gets filled with tap water, there is a reusable heavy terry cloth pad on the bottom which can be tossed in the washer, so no additional costs. It cleans with hot steam and NO chemicals. I love this thing.


 
Now that sounds like something worth looking into!    Is electricity or batteries that it runs on?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, I must be living in the bizzaro world....
> While I have no real complaints about the Swiffer, I sent my Floormate back and wrote a nasty review
> I bought one for the office area at work. The only thing it did good was suck the water off the floor. It might be OK at keeping a clean floor clean, but it won't get a semi-dirty floor clean. I did a better job using one of those hand mops with a brush on the other side.
> Just goes to show you .....


No, I think it has more to do with the type of cleaning you need to do, the size of your floorspace, what type of floors you have, how often you clean your floors, and personal preference.


----------



## Dina (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm better of with Rubermaid's antimicrobial mop that I get at HomeDepot along with Lysol multipurpose cleaner.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, I must be living in the bizzaro world....
> While I have no real complaints about the Swiffer, I sent my Floormate back and wrote a nasty review
> I bought one for the office area at work. The only thing it did good was suck the water off the floor. It might be OK at keeping a clean floor clean, but it won't get a semi-dirty floor clean. I did a better job using one of those hand mops with a brush on the other side.
> Just goes to show you .....



Hang on Picanis, I will see if I can get ahold of YT. Hopefully with his science knowledge we can get you back thru the worm hole from bizzaro world and safe here with us!!

I also had the Clorox Ready Mop at one time, but it had a horrible spray pattern that left some of the floor with no cleaner and other parts with cleaner pooled on it.

The Swiffer at least was better than that. Maybe I just had bad luck with mine. The first one leaked into the batteries and ruined that. The second one the mop head snapped right off.

Or maybe I am just an appliance abuser and need to enroll in a 12 step program?


----------



## shortchef (Apr 23, 2008)

Sattie, my steam mop has a long cord that swivels and is easy to rewind.  The head swivels so it goes anywhere.  Only cost is the little bit of electricity it uses.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2008)

pacanis said:


> lol, I must be living in the bizzaro world....
> While I have no real complaints about the Swiffer, I sent my Floormate back and wrote a nasty review
> I bought one for the office area at work. The only thing it did good was suck the water off the floor. It might be OK at keeping a clean floor clean, but it won't get a semi-dirty floor clean. I did a better job using one of those hand mops with a brush on the other side.
> Just goes to show you .....



Sorry your experience with  the  FloorMate was unsatisfactory.  We've had ours for quite a  few years   and love it. 

I  use it  to  clean all   our  floors,   some with  kitty "hurl."  If  you  have  cats, you  know  what  I mean.   Sorry.

The  FloorMate does   a thorough job  and much better than I was doing  on  my hands and knees.  Scrubs  beautifully  and  dries perfectly.  All we have are  wood  floors.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 23, 2008)

That's what I meant by just goes to show you.
Everything either works well or poorly, depending on a lot of variables/conditions.
I was even putting foot pressure on that floormate with nary a dirt smudge being picked up. Whip out the hand mop and started packing the floormate back up.

I too see some kind of "sheen" left over when using the Swiffer, but for what I use it for and where, it works just fine


----------



## sattie (Apr 23, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Sattie, my steam mop has a long cord that swivels and is easy to rewind. The head swivels so it goes anywhere. Only cost is the little bit of electricity it uses.


 
Thanks for clarifying....  I love the fact that it does not use chemicals!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 23, 2008)

shortchef said:


> Sattie, my steam mop has a long cord that swivels and is easy to rewind.  The head swivels so it goes anywhere.  Only cost is the little bit of electricity it uses.


I googled steam mops and found several brands. Will you share what brand you have?


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 25, 2008)

mozart said:


> If you do, how do you like it?  It is for a large (1000 sq ft) tile floor.
> 
> thanks.


DD dropped a hint two years ago that she really wanted one for her all pergo floor.  Christmas came and we got it for her.  She really liked it and assume she still does


----------

